# Who Was Your Favorite Grade School Teacher and Why?



## Ruthanne (Jul 7, 2019)

All I can say is his name was Mr. Karse my 6th grade teacher and he was cute and sweet and I had a royal crush on him!


----------



## Trade (Jul 8, 2019)

I didn't like any of them. I had a 4th grade teacher at South Ward elementary school that was a psychopath. Miss Metz. I hated her. 

The first teacher I liked was Thomas O'kelly at St. Petersburg Junior College. I wish I could find a picture of him for the Doppelganger thread. He was a dead ringer for Milburn Stone who played Doc Adams on Gunsmoke. He was brilliant, funny and inspirational. He taught logic and Philosophy.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 8, 2019)

My 1st grade teacher Sister William Ann. She was loving ,thoughtful and caring and never once hit anyone with her yardstick


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 8, 2019)

I did not admire any teacher until I was a sophomore is H.S. Mrs. Payne truly a wonderful inspiration to live a just and charitable life.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2019)

My 1st grade teacher, Mrs. Bradley.  ..  she also was my Brownie Scout leader,  and she gave us the best cookies/juice at our meetings.  
Her daughter was one of my best friends - hung out at their house a lot thru the  school years.


----------



## jujube (Jul 8, 2019)

Mrs. Stauffer, my freshman year English teacher.  She told me I could write and said I'd be a published author someday.  I'm not (except for a  couple of magazine stories I made $59 on), but she had faith in me and I appreciate it to this day.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 8, 2019)

My 4th grade teacher,Mrs Haddad  was wonderful, since I had to repeat the grade,I got her again as my teacher
She knew what a struggle I was going through with some of the subjects


----------



## 911 (Jul 8, 2019)

Mrs. White, my third grade teacher. She always reminded me of my mother. Very caring and was an excellent teacher. She even played kickball with us at recess a few times. 

In high school, I liked Mr. Filbey, my 11th and 12th grade English teacher. He had a prosthesis on his left leg from WWII. He would not tell any war stories. The kids called him “Peg Leg.” I thought that was rude and disrespectful. Very nice man, good teacher and very patient with the kids that were shy about giving their speech.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 8, 2019)

I really liked my second grade teacher. She made each one of us feel special. I still have a test paper with a little blue bird sticker. I'm sure she bought those stickers herself. 
After second grade it was all downhill. I hated every moment I had to spend in school.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 8, 2019)

I had one junior high school teacher. He was a conscientious objector from Vietnam. he was highly motivated to whip us into shape. I felt sorry for him. because the intellectual vacuum in our class was palpable. One day he gave his public evaluation of some of the boys including me. "Hypo started well this year but has sunk back into the apathy that is contagious in this classroom." I'll never forget that. And one of his favourite phrases was " Student X, you are beyond my comprehension!!" gotta laugh at that one.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 8, 2019)

Gawd, I'm redundant (posted this while back)

But this thread asked


so

*The Wadsworth Years*

Mrs Wadsworth was our teacher for a couple years…..actually 2 ½ years, as she stepped in when Mr Taboli made his infamous exit.
The white coats didn’t come to get him, but after the zip gun affair we never saw Mr Taboli again…our first conquest.

Mrs Wadsworth was different.
She was old, and done with it all, but folks gathered around her and conned her out of retirement.
Turns out she’d run a concentration camp of grades six thru eight back in Milton-Freewater for centuries.
Quite the disciplinarian, as she could still wield a bamboo rod with the deftness of a samurai.
And those high top orthopedic oxfords that housed her rheumatoid ankles were nothin’ to mess with either.
She stood about five six, and weighed in at oh say 97 lbs, but still had a presence about her.
I got her to smile a couple times, but usually she wore this sour look, like she just got fed some horse shit, of which we tried.
She had what was sometimes referred to as denture face, some real jowls, kinda looked like Deputy Dawg’s gramma….and she used it to her advantage, lookin’ down on you thru her bifocals.
Eddy P, the terror of turd grade, was putty in her gnarly hands, and even his little brother, satan of second grade, was no match.


So things were as quiet as they could be in those two years.


We all respected her, and I even admired her, and I’d like to think she got a charge outta me, as she would single me out as an example for others not to follow.
When she gave me her special attention, I’d notice her neck would commence to sorta blossom into a rather deep crimson beginning at the start of her collar and creeping up to her chin. This aurora was gradual, and mesmerizing.

Grammar was her specialty, and diagramming sentences on the black board was what we all did, over and over…past participles and me became friends, as we both found our little special place in the parse tree of life.

But the second room in that school held my fond attention.
Miss Dickerson taught kindergarten thru second grade.
She had a dimpled smile that would melt me into deep daydreams of her and I.
I’d sit thru history class, fanaticizing about us goin’ campin’. Her lookin’ on with admiration of me building a camp fire with nothin’ but my woodsman’s prowess, and then skinny dippin’ and then, well things got sorta grey from there, so I’d be stuck on replay, filling in more details with each re-run of my boyish manliness and her absolute womanliness, then fog, then back to camping, swimming, fog….sometimes we’d just lay on the bank after skinny dippin’, all naked, basking in the sun, fixated on each other’s genitals…but there was always that darn fog…….


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 8, 2019)

Mrs. Rogers, 3rd Grade. The second half of the school year was our X8 semester: We went on field trips, every week. It was a very exciting time, for me. I was turned on to Chicago's many, many museums and art exhibition halls. Amazing stuff! 

Unfortunately, dear Mrs. Rogers passed away, suddenly, in the middle of that semester. The substitutes were OK, but they lacked that special something Mrs. Rogers had possessed.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 9, 2019)

I have very few memories of grade school.  What little I remember about my teachers is that they were all kind hearted women.  God bless them all.


----------



## toffee (Jul 9, 2019)

the only one that comes to mind is Miss LING /
sports teacher ' had her for netball which I loved - think I was in favour with her 'then she said she was leaving -bad day for me !


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 9, 2019)

Hmmmm.   Grade school was a long time ago.       The only one I can recall is Miss Patin, who was my 3rd grade teacher.   She was very young and pretty, and energetic.   I hope she retained that enthusiasm over her career.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 9, 2019)

Kindergarten.... Mrs.(Oh heck what was her name?) It was all down hill after that.....


----------



## Lc jones (Jul 11, 2019)

I still remember my first grade teacher Mrs. Ronald. She was the sweetest lady and so soft spokened  yet she managed the classroom beautifully. She was the lady that taught me to read and to love it. I’ll always be thankful for her.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 11, 2019)

Mr Hitmedaily
Corporal punishment was a given in the sixtees 
But I knew deep down he liked me


----------



## debodun (Jul 14, 2019)

Can't pick out one in particular. They all kind of seemed the same. I can remember their names, though:
kindergarten - Mrs. DuBois
1st grade - Mrs. Becker (I do remember she was a little short-tempered)
2nd grade - Mrs. Noonan (another face-slapper - couldn't do that nowadays)
3rd grade - Miss Rice (A little kooky - she wore a kimono to class once and made us sit through lunch to watch President Kennedy's inauguration)
4th grade - Mrs. St. Lawrence
5th grade - Mrs. Dugan
6th grade - Mr. Maru (the only male teacher)


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 14, 2019)

My Gawd!  How do you people remember that far back?  I'll be 83 soon and I barely remember last week.  I remember the name of one _high school_ teacher and that's it.


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2019)

debodun said:


> Can't pick out one in particular. They all kind of seemed the same. I can remember their names, though:
> kindergarten - Mrs. DuBois
> 1st grade - Mrs. Becker (I do remember she was a little short-tempered)
> 2nd grade - Mrs. Noonan (another face-slapper - couldn't do that nowadays)
> ...


I found photos of some of the teachers - all except Mrs. St. Lawrence and Mrs. Becker. Don't know why, my mom was pretty diligent in this respect.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 16, 2019)

You are so cute in these pics @debodun.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 21, 2019)

I had three memorable grade school teachers, but my favorite was probably my young, just-married sixth grade teacher, Mrs. White.  Approaching adolescence, all of the boys in class were secretly in love with her.  Then one day, she was called into the hallway and returned visibly fighting back tears. -- What had happened to Mrs. White?-- I wanted to defend her!  Shortly thereafter school was dismissed and we were unexpectedly sent home, where I would learn that President Kennedy had been assassinated...


----------



## debodun (Jul 29, 2019)

I looked through another album and found photos my first grade teacher, Mrs. Becker and my fourth grade, Mrs. St. Lawrence (color photo).


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 30, 2019)

I don't remember my teachers with any great affection - well not till secondary school when we had Mr McAuley for chemistry.  He was a real genius and as mad as a hatter.  He would have us standing on our desks to sing the periodic table and make up little "Shakespereian plays"
to illustrate chemical reactions.   Unfortunately, he had been poisoned by gas during the war and was always in poor health, so he retired and we ended up with a series of temporary teachers.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 2, 2019)

In grade school, it was definitely Mr. Leonard.  He was like 'everybody's favorite uncle,' liked and was good to the kids.  Like most of my elementary school teachers, our class was his last class before he retired.


----------



## MeAgain (Aug 2, 2019)

Mr Graham 8th grade history teacher. I have always enjoyed history. It is one of my hobbies.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 2, 2019)

I liked them all! But Mrs. Gullege for first grade was the best because she started us out with such a good experience.  She was older and like a third grandmother, but was much more gentle and patient than either of my biological ones.  I don't remember her ever raising her voice,  but class was always orderly.


----------

